# Oversized bands and folding.



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Can i fold over sized bands to attach to a frame? Pictures for what I mean. Does anyone have experience with this? Shortened band life or accuracy issues?
It wont let me
















Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes you can fold them like the second photo shows. Folks do it this way quite often. I don't shoot flat bands too often so I can't comment on how it affects band life.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Yes you can fold them like the second photo shows. Folks do it this way quite often. I don't shoot flat bands too often so I can't comment on how it affects band life.


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/96537-question-about-thin-bands/#entry1030241


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/96537-question-about-thin-bands/#entry1030241


Lol thanks buddy! I typed rolled bands into the search and there where too many results lol

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Abenso said:


> SlingNerd said:
> 
> 
> > http://slingshotforum.com/topic/96537-question-about-thin-bands/#entry1030241
> ...


No problemo my dude. Long story short, folding bands is A-OK!


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Excellent. I won this Wasp in the other forum and I asked for 1"bands bc you know bigger is better. Lol!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Luckyyyyy I'm drooling over the UniPhoxx. Happy shooting.


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Another option rather than folding


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

or you can use gypsy tabs.those holes are good for paratabs


----------

